# bananna spiders



## heavymetalhunter (Oct 2, 2009)

seems like they are finally starting to go away for the year. last weekend they were everywhere, today i only saw 4 and covered miles of ground while walking through the woods this morning.

yall noticing them going away in your hunting areas yet? i think those few cool mornings this week got to 'em.


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes i have noticed a decrease in them. They seem to die out very quickly...im seeing more of the speckle back spiders now though


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Oct 2, 2009)

basspro2232 said:


> Yes i have noticed a decrease in them. They seem to die out very quickly...im seeing more of the speckle back spiders now though



is that the ones with the little orange dot on them?


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool spiders.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 2, 2009)

yepp I noticed my writing spider was gone a day or so ago ! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argiope_aurantia


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Oct 2, 2009)

We've had around 6 or so at the house that the kids have been watching. Only 2 left on the webs. It's getting cooler.
I love this time of year in the South. Always have.


----------



## Roger T (Oct 2, 2009)

if see a spider that big ill shoot it,maybe have it scored  then mounted!


----------

